

Strings and Text are not the same - mortoray
http://mortoray.com/2014/03/17/strings-and-text-are-not-the-same/

======
mortoray
This is a followup to my article "The string type is broken"

[http://mortoray.com/2013/11/27/the-string-type-is-
broken/](http://mortoray.com/2013/11/27/the-string-type-is-broken/)

